# recompile a kernel [solved]

## turtles

EDIT Abandoned this post infavor of this ndiswrapper & marvell chip set.[/url]more recent post which solves it.

I installed gentoo with the GUI installer but no wireless.

(see my other topic)

manualy configure 

kernel to optimise for toshiba laptop and wireless (done), 

 recompile kernel (done) with wireless support and 

copy it to /boot (done)

Searched and read this faq 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=24632

and this guide

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml

I have edited grub.conf as so:

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 

root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 

real_root=/dev/hda3

initrd /initramfs-genkernel-x86-2.6.17-gentoo-r7

title=Gentoo Linux handmade

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.17-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda3 init=/bin/bb

```

I am calling my new 2nd kernel " handmade"

It says kernel panic cannot find root decice hda3 or somthing when I boot

the hand made kernel from the menu. and it does go back 

to grub and reboots the working kernel but it hangs and says cannot find device hda.

If I power off then on it will then boot the wrking kernel.

here is my symlink:

```
lapcat turtle # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

lapcat turtle #

```

 Trying to pick this out of the manual but that chroot stuff is not needed and makes the steps confusing.That 

faq seems out of date. and I am not upgrading so the upgrade guide is confusing.

Note: one kernel is genkernel one is not.

Any ideas would be great!

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

One possible reason for the kernel panic:

the used filesystem is not included as support in the kernel.

----------

## belrpr

 *Keruskerfuerst wrote:*   

> One possible reason for the kernel panic:
> 
> the used filesystem is not included as support in the kernel.

 

Or his ATA of SATA isn't compiled in the kernel.

----------

## nixnut

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

----------

## turtles

Thanks for the replys I was thinking it was a grub.conf problem. Can i log the boot up atemps someware some how? I see desg in /var/log but it just contains the log of the current one in use.

So to check the kernel settings... I see what I have

```
lapcat turtle # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.1 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:00.3 System peripheral: Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Controller (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 03)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 03)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 03)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 83)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 03)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M) IDE Controller (rev 03)

```

 edited out net stuff to save space

the working kernel uses the following 

```
lapcat turtle # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            26944  0

snd_mixer_oss          12480  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            21696  0

snd_seq_midi_event      3616  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                32368  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          4364  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

i915                   12672  2

drm                    45940  3 i915

parport_pc             26788  0

parport                21832  1 parport_pc

pcspkr                  1760  0

yenta_socket           17516  1

rsrc_nonstatic          8256  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            23284  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

e100                   24036  0

mii                     3008  1 e100

snd_intel8x0m          10892  0

snd_intel8x0           21852  0

snd_ac97_codec         63424  2 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0

snd_ac97_bus            1248  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                45156  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              14212  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    30564  10 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc          6024  3 snd_intel8x0m,snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

intel_agp              15292  1

agpgart                17888  3 drm,intel_agp

rtc                     8660  0

nfs                    79276  0

lockd                  41416  1 nfs

sunrpc                100540  2 nfs,lockd

jfs                   143884  0

dm_mirror              14128  0

dm_mod                 36024  1 dm_mirror

pdc_adma                6180  0

sata_mv                12712  0

ata_piix                8036  0

ahci                   10756  0

sata_qstor              6372  0

sata_vsc                5380  0

sata_uli                4772  0

sata_sis                5188  0

sata_sx4                9732  0

sata_nv                 6212  0

sata_via                5636  0

sata_svw                4900  0

sata_sil24              7780  0

sata_sil                6408  0

sata_promise            7748  0

libata                 40044  15 pdc_adma,sata_mv,ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil24,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   15848  0

ohci1394               25456  0

ieee1394               55416  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               8960  0

ohci_hcd               14468  0

uhci_hcd               16296  0

usb_storage            55456  0

usbhid                 31488  0

ehci_hcd               21608  0

usbcore                80448  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd

```

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig
```

and I see

```
<*> Second extended fs support                                         │ │

  │ │[*]   Ext2 extended attributes                                         │ │

  │ │[*]     Ext2 POSIX Access Control Lists                                │ │

  │ │[*]     Ext2 Security Labels                                           │ │

  │ │[*]   Ext2 execute in place support                                    │ │

  │ │<*> Ext3 journalling file system support                               │ │

  │ │[*]   Ext3 extended attributes                                         │ │

  │ │[*]     Ext3 POSIX Access Control Lists                                │ │

  │ │[*]     Ext3 Security Labels                                           │ │

  │ │[*] JBD (ext3) debugging support                                       │ │

  │ │<*> Reiserfs support                                                   │ │

  │ │[*]   Enable reiserfs debug mode                                       │ │

  │ │[*]   Stats in /proc/fs/reiserfs                                       │ │

  │ │[*]   ReiserFS extended attributes                                     │ │

  │ │[*]     ReiserFS POSIX Access Control Lists                            │ │

  │ │[*]     ReiserFS Security Labels                                       │ │

  │ │<*> JFS filesystem support                                             │ │

  │ │[*]   JFS POSIX Access Control Lists                                   │ │

  │ │[*]   JFS Security Labels                                              │ │

  │ │[*]   JFS debugging                                                    │ │

  │ │[*]   JFS statistics                                                   │ │

  │ │<*> XFS filesystem support                                             │ │

  │ │[*]   XFS Quota support                                                │ │

  │ │[*]   XFS Security Label support                                       │ │

  │ │[*]   XFS POSIX ACL support                                            │ │

  │ │[*]   XFS Realtime support (EXPERIMENTA

```

and

I edited out anything un checked

```
*> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support                                          │ │

  │ │<*>   Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support              │ │

 

  │ │<*>     Include IDE/ATA-2 DISK support                                 │ │

  │ │<M>     PCMCIA IDE support                                             │ │

  │ │<*>     Include IDE/ATAPI CDROM support                                │ │

  

  │ │[*]     PCI IDE chipset support                                        │ │

  │ │[*]       Sharing PCI IDE interrupts support                           │ │

  │ │[*]       Generic PCI bus-master DMA support                           │ │

  │ │[*]         Use PCI DMA by default when available                      │ │

  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~edit to save space~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*>         Intel PIIXn chipsets support         

```

recmpiling and reinstalling to make shure.

----------

## turtles

well i recompiled and you all were right.

my new kernel boots sorta.

it goes til it says

"cant acccess tty; job controle turtned off"

but it gave me what looked like a prompt and did not say kernel panic.

so I did an ls and saw i had a file system

i did a /bin/bash and got a shell that said " no job controle in this shell"

I did a su it did not ask for a password and i typed reboot which worked.

this time the working genkernel booted on first try.

so I bet I forgot somthing again.

any clues?

Note: after I recompiled it did not show me any modules but it seemed to compile moules successfully.

```
lapcat turtle # find /lib/modules/2.6.17-r8/ -type f -iname '*.o' -or -iname '*.ko'

find: /lib/modules/2.6.17-r8/: No such file or directory

lapcat turtle # ls /lib/modules/

2.6.17-gentoo-r7  2.6.17-gentoo-r8

lapcat turtle # ld /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8

ld: /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8: No such file: File format not recognized

lapcat turtle #

```

```
lapcat turtle # ls -la /lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r8

total 128

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root  4096 Oct 24 14:35 .

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root  4096 Oct  5 23:44 ..

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    31 Oct  5 23:44 build -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

drwxr-xr-x 8 root root  4096 Oct 24 14:35 kernel

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Oct 14 07:55 misc

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 35057 Oct 24 14:35 modules.alias

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    69 Oct 24 14:35 modules.ccwmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  5134 Oct 24 14:35 modules.dep

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    73 Oct 24 14:35 modules.ieee1394map

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   141 Oct 24 14:35 modules.inputmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    81 Oct 24 14:35 modules.isapnpmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    74 Oct 24 14:35 modules.ofmap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  7834 Oct 24 14:35 modules.pcimap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    43 Oct 24 14:35 modules.seriomap

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  6409 Oct 24 14:35 modules.symbols

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 28063 Oct 24 14:35 modules.usbmap

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    31 Oct 24 14:35 source -> /usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r8

lapcat turtle #

```

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

I think you have forgotten bsd/tty support.

And: why do you need the support for ext2, ext3, Reiserfs, JFS and XFS?

Check that out.

You only need support for the filesystem, you are using.

----------

## batistuta

Since you've been able to boot, I'm pretty sure this is not the problem, but just to make sure.

If you have LVM, make sure it is compile into the kernel. Same with RAID.

If you use LVM and your root partition is in an LVM you need an initrd. If your root is in a standard partition then you don't need an initrd. If you use EVMS you must have an initrd or it won't boot.

----------

## turtles

thank you so much for helping!

this is starting to seem like alot of work for wireless

the emerge info for this toshiba laptop is here 

I dont really have any Idea what you are talking about   :Embarassed:   but i googled all those words and I still am not shure. I dont think I need anything other than ext2 and ext3. 

NOTE: I want give this laptop to a co-worker for using as a personal laptop (watch movies / play misic) and work stuff like:  openoffice, mozilla and KDE. Thats it. the thing is it is unusable for him if it does not have wireless. Should I just switch distro's finialy?   :Rolling Eyes: 

He has a lot of stuff in mac format so I want him to be able to import files.

----------

## turtles

Does anybody know where tt/bsd support is listed in menu config?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

You can find out, which filesystem you need my using the command mount (as root).

BSD/PTY support: device drivers->character devices->

----------

## turtles

Thanks again   :Very Happy: 

```
 mount

/dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec)

/dev/hda1 on /boot type ext2 (rw)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

```

from my kernel config

```
# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_FS_XIP=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_XFS_RT is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_INOTIFY is not set

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V2 is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

```

&

```
# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

```

I think these have been set I am on my fith try. All just to get wireless working.

this seems to be making my problem worse because after the last time or two lspci no longer sees the wifi card like it used to.

Before my lspci said

```
01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)

01:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 33)

02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)

lapcat turtle # ndiswrapper -d 02:00.0 driver

'02:00.0' is not a valid device ID 
```

now

After

```
01:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller (rev 83)

01:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 33)

```

It definitly does not see the card anymore.

I viewed the lsmod from before and after in xxdiff and ther is no difference in the loaded modules, I have updated world a few times.

Although the invalid device id was weird, before ndiswrapper said hardware detected and it says that no longer.

Obviously this is all from my kernel that the GUI installer made that did not contain a .config file that I can find (not saying much) but other wise works perfectly.

output of ndiswrapper before

```
lapcat turtle # ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

mrv8000c        driver present, hardware present

mrv8000c.sys    invalid driver!

lapcat turtle # ndiswrapper -m

modprobe config already contains alias directive

```

After

```

ndiswrapper -l

Installed ndis drivers:

mrv8000c        driver present

```

I tryed a 

```
/etc/init.d/hotplug restart
```

 and it showed hot plug starting not stopping first so I added it to the default run level too. then dmedg says

```
pcmcia: Detected deprecated PCMCIA ioctl usage from process: cardmgr.

pcmcia: This interface will soon be removed from the kernel; please expect breakage unless you upgrade to new tools.

pcmcia: see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html for details.

cs: IO port probe 0xc00-0xcff: excluding 0xcf8-0xcff

cs: IO port probe 0x800-0x8ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x100-0x4ff: excluding 0x1e0-0x1e7 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0xa00-0xaff: clean.

```

The working GUI installer kernel complaiiins about not seeing modules acpi.ko and shuch on start up and the fourth kernel did not even panic it just froze here:

```
ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs *10)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *11)

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

ACPI: Assume root bridge [\_SB_.PCI0] bus is 0

```

  so this time I selected all the items the working kernel complains about and compiled them as modules so I can hopefully save them for the working GUI installer kernel. Where should I save them? or is where they are O.K?

However maby the GUI installer compiled in APCI because here it looks like it is running but it cant figure out the card:

```

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 4 of device 0000:00:1d.0

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 4 of device 0000:00:1d.1

PCI: Ignore bogus resource 6 [0:0] of 0000:00:02.0

PCI: Bus 2, cardbus bridge: 0000:01:0b.0

  IO window: 0000c000-0000c0ff

  IO window: 0000c400-0000c4ff

  PREFETCH window: 28000000-29ffffff

  MEM window: 2c000000-2dffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:1e.0

  IO window: c000-cfff

  MEM window: cff00000-cfffffff

  PREFETCH window: 28000000-29ffffff

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1e.0 to 64 

PCI: Enabling device 0000:01:0b.0 (0000 -> 0003)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:0b.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

```

This is getting complated.

----------

## turtles

OK I copyed the kernel config off of the live cd and I still get the tty error I can /bin/bash to a working shell and reboot.

Now I copyed the config over to /usr/src/linux and make  menuconfig should be using that file as a base?

 Is this what the output of make && make modules_install should look like?

what about the warning?

```
lapcat linux # make && make modules_install

  CHK     include/linux/version.h

  SPLIT   include/linux/autoconf.h -> include/config/*

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  GZIP    kernel/config_data.gz

  IKCFG   kernel/config_data.h

  CC      kernel/configs.o

  LD      kernel/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/serial/serial_core.o

  CC      drivers/serial/8250.o

  CC      drivers/serial/8250_pnp.o

  CC      drivers/serial/8250_pci.o

  CC      drivers/serial/serial_cs.o

  CC      drivers/serial/8250_early.o

  LD      drivers/serial/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/usb/input/hid-core.o

  CC      drivers/usb/input/hid-input.o

  LD      drivers/usb/input/usbhid.o

  LD      drivers/usb/input/built-in.o

  LD      drivers/usb/built-in.o

  CC      drivers/usb/gadget/net2280.o

  LD      drivers/usb/gadget/built-in.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/ether.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/usbstring.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/config.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/epautoconf.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/rndis.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/file_storage.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/serial.o

  CC [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/zero.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_zero.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_file_storage.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_serial.o

  LD      drivers/built-in.o

  GEN     .version

  CHK     include/linux/compile.h

  UPD     include/linux/compile.h

  CC      init/version.o

  LD      init/built-in.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux1

  KSYM    .tmp_kallsyms1.S

  AS      .tmp_kallsyms1.o

  LD      .tmp_vmlinux2

  KSYM    .tmp_kallsyms2.S

  AS      .tmp_kallsyms2.o

  LD      vmlinux

  SYSMAP  System.map

  SYSMAP  .tmp_System.map

  AS      arch/i386/boot/setup.o

  LD      arch/i386/boot/setup

  OBJCOPY arch/i386/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin

  GZIP    arch/i386/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin.gz

  LD      arch/i386/boot/compressed/piggy.o

  LD      arch/i386/boot/compressed/vmlinux

  OBJCOPY arch/i386/boot/vmlinux.bin

  BUILD   arch/i386/boot/bzImage

Root device is (3, 3)

Boot sector 512 bytes.

Setup is 6590 bytes.

System is 2039 kB

Kernel: arch/i386/boot/bzImage is ready  (#7)

  Building modules, stage 2.

  MODPOST

WARNING: drivers/acpi/processor.o - Section mismatch: reference to .init.data: from .text between 'acpi_processor_power_init' (at offset 0xe55) and 'acpi_safe_halt'

WARNING: fs/jffs2/jffs2.o - Section mismatch: reference to .init.text:jffs2_zlib_init from .text between 'jffs2_compressors_init' (at offset 0xe) and 'jffs2_free_comprbuf'

  CC      drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.ko

  CC      drivers/usb/gadget/g_file_storage.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_file_storage.ko

  CC      drivers/usb/gadget/g_serial.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_serial.ko

  CC      drivers/usb/gadget/g_zero.mod.o

  LD [M]  drivers/usb/gadget/g_zero.ko

  INSTALL arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/acpi-cpufreq.ko

  INSTALL arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko

  INSTALL arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-ich.ko

  INSTALL arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-lib.ko

  INSTALL crypto/arc4.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/ac.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/asus_acpi.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/battery.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/button.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/container.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/fan.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/hotkey.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/ibm_acpi.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/processor.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/thermal.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/toshiba_acpi.ko

  INSTALL drivers/acpi/video.ko

  INSTALL drivers/block/nbd.ko

  INSTALL drivers/block/paride/paride.ko

  INSTALL drivers/block/paride/pcd.ko

  INSTALL drivers/block/paride/pd.ko

  INSTALL drivers/block/paride/pg.ko

  INSTALL drivers/char/agp/intel-agp.ko

  INSTALL drivers/connector/cn.ko

  INSTALL drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_conservative.ko

  INSTALL drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_ondemand.ko

  INSTALL drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_powersave.ko

  INSTALL drivers/cpufreq/cpufreq_stats.ko

  INSTALL drivers/cpufreq/freq_table.ko

  INSTALL drivers/ide/legacy/ide-cs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/ide/pci/it821x.ko

  INSTALL drivers/ide/pci/ns87415.ko

  INSTALL drivers/ide/pci/piix.ko

  INSTALL drivers/input/misc/uinput.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/8390.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/pcmcia/3c574_cs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/pcmcia/3c589_cs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/pcmcia/axnet_cs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/pcmcia/fmvj18x_cs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/pcmcia/nmclan_cs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/pcmcia/pcnet_cs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/pcmcia/smc91c92_cs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/pcmcia/xirc2ps_cs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/wireless/airo_cs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_cs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_pci.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/wireless/hostap/hostap_plx.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/wireless/netwave_cs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/wireless/prism54/prism54.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/wireless/ray_cs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/wireless/strip.ko

  INSTALL drivers/net/wireless/wl3501_cs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/parport/parport_cs.ko

  INSTALL drivers/pci/hotplug/acpiphp.ko

  INSTALL drivers/pcmcia/i82092.ko

  INSTALL drivers/pcmcia/pd6729.ko

  INSTALL drivers/pcmcia/rsrc_nonstatic.ko

  INSTALL drivers/pcmcia/yenta_socket.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/gadget/g_ether.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/gadget/g_file_storage.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/gadget/g_serial.ko

  INSTALL drivers/usb/gadget/g_zero.ko

  INSTALL drivers/video/i810/i810fb.ko

  INSTALL drivers/video/intelfb/intelfb.ko

  INSTALL drivers/video/vgastate.ko

  INSTALL fs/jffs/jffs.ko

  INSTALL fs/jffs2/jffs2.ko

  INSTALL fs/jfs/jfs.ko

  INSTALL fs/reiserfs/reiserfs.ko

  INSTALL fs/xfs/xfs.ko

  INSTALL net/ieee80211/ieee80211_crypt_wep.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/oss/snd-mixer-oss.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/oss/snd-pcm-oss.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/oss/snd-seq-oss.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq-device.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi-event.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/seq/snd-seq.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-hwdep.ko

  INSTALL sound/core/snd-rtctimer.ko

  INSTALL sound/drivers/vx/snd-vx-lib.ko

  INSTALL sound/i2c/other/snd-ak4117.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-codec.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/hda/snd-hda-intel.ko

  INSTALL sound/pci/snd-via82xx-modem.ko

  INSTALL sound/pcmcia/pdaudiocf/snd-pdaudiocf.ko

  INSTALL sound/pcmcia/vx/snd-vxpocket.ko

  INSTALL sound/usb/snd-usb-audio.ko

  INSTALL sound/usb/snd-usb-lib.ko

if [ -r System.map -a -x /sbin/depmod ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map  2.6.17-gentoo-r8; fi

```

----------

